# Football anywhere around Asian side :)



## ssasz (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi,

I live in Kartal near sea interested in playing football any one organizing a group for footballers? If one already exists, would appreciate an invite 

doesn't matter locals or expats, sports doesn't need to understand any language  

Have a great day all


----------

